# RailBoss 4 / Phoenix Uncouplers



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

G-Scale Graphics is pleased to announce several upgrades to the popular RailBoss 4 line. The receivers are now offered in two models: The RaiBoss 4 Basic has everything you expect from any control system, precise speed control, directional lighting, and 4 sound triggers, at a reduced cost.

The RailBoss Plus has all of the traditional RailBoss features of automated station stops, low battery warning, and the new Multi-train on the same loop. But now adds support for two Phoenix Sound Remote Un-couplers built into the receiver. All outputs are now also user programmable for momentary or latching outputs, 250ma or 750ma loads.

In addition, we are now offering a "Track Power Adaptor" module for those of you that want to stick with track power and still enjoy all of the unique features that RailBoss 4 has to offer. It has a power on/off switch that extends through the floor or bulkhead, a bridge rectifier to allow you to run on constant track power of any polarity, filtering for intermittent track power, and screw terminals for both track power input, and two power outputs (RailBoss 4 and Sound).

Check it out at [URL="http://www.GScaleGraphics.net"[/URL]


----------



## DWS (Aug 15, 2010)

Del, 

I'm very excited to see the new 2.4 RC systems making their way into G-scale trains. I have a couple questions regarding your RailBoss 4 system.

1) When you say the "plus" receiver has outputs for the Phoenix remote uncouplers, does that mean the couplers can be plugged directly into the ESC/RX and we don't need the Phoenix control board?

2) If a train is running forward and someone hits the stop/direction button, does it automatically slow down before reversing? I am concerned my son (7 years old) might accidentally strip the gears of the trucks if it suddenly went to reverse at the same speed without first slowing and stopping. 

Thanks!

D.W.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

DWS said:


> Del,
> 
> I'm very excited to see the new 2.4 RC systems making their way into G-scale trains. I have a couple questions regarding your RailBoss 4 system.
> 
> ...


That is correct ... The Phoenix Un-couplers will connect directly to the RailBoss 4. No other boards required.

The stop function is "quick stop" (not instant), which will protect gears. The direction cannot be changed until you have achieved a full stop.

We also have a "kid's transmitter" available, which allows the kids to blow the whistle, sound the bell, and start the train from a station stop, while you still maintain full control with your own transmitter.


----------



## DWS (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks! Not sure I'll add sound, at least not right away, so I'm not sure the kids transmitter would do much for me. Besides, I have three engines to convert and he will want to run one, while I run the others.

He can run my n-scale DCC system OK, so I think he'll be OK once we get the hang of the system.

D.W.


----------



## DWS (Aug 15, 2010)

Del, 

If I might ask another couple questions:

1) About how many "button pushes" does it take to take a locomotive from stop to full speed (either forward or reverse)? My G scale trains operations would be a combination of switching and running around loops, so I am hoping for a system that can switch well.

2) Does your system have any kind of "constant speed control? What I mean by that is, if a set a speed on a short train and it goes up or down a hill, will the ESC/Rx automatically try to hold it at a fairly constant speed or will it allow the train to decelerate/accelerate on its own?

Thanks!

D.W.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

DWS said:


> Del,
> 
> If I might ask another couple questions:
> 
> ...


1) That depends on your settings, which are all completely programmable by you. "Momentum" can be turned on/off from the transmitter so you can use the fast response for switching, and then back to "momentum" for prototypical slow accel/decel.
2) We have never seen the need for "constant speed control". Yes, the loco will slow down slightly on the uphill, and speed up slightly on the down, but that is prototypical anyway. I owned a system once that now claims to have "constant speed control". For some reason that system was horrible without it (on my layout with 3% grades). You had to be on the throttle constantly just to keep the loco moving. So it is no wonder that they needed to add "Speed control" as a feature. The same loco (again on my layout) with my RailBoss control just tools around unattended, no problems, and nothing that looks un-prototypical.


----------

